# Steely Dan at Massey Hall



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Wednesday, November 25th (entire Aja album + hits)
Thursday, November 26th (entire The Royal Scam album + hits)

Tickets on sale this Friday.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

At $344.00 for a pair of seats I think I will skip this tour.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I decided to skip it as well - too rich for my blood.

I will point out for their show in Detroit back in Sept., Live Nation had tickets to that show up for $20 for about 2 weeks before the gig. Just sayin', is all.
No idea if they'd resort to that kind of desperation here or not - Detroit show was at a casino so $20 a ticket is still better for them than having them comped the day of the show to anyone who asks...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> I decided to skip it as well - too rich for my blood.
> 
> I will point out for their show in Detroit back in Sept., Live Nation had tickets to that show up for $20 for about 2 weeks before the gig. Just sayin', is all.
> No idea if they'd resort to that kind of desperation here or not - Detroit show was at a casino so $20 a ticket is still better for them than having them comped the day of the show to anyone who asks...


I was real close to pulling the trigger. Hade 4th row seats but could not bring myself to hit the "go" button. I have to start drawing a line on these things. I have seen them about 4 times before so I am skipping this one. Just too much. Balconies are going for around $90.00


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Did anyone happen to catch this show at Massey Hall? I was over at my buddies place on Saturday night and he ended up going with a bunch of the boy's. They have all seen SD at least 6-7 times before. Normally never miss a show in this area. He claims it was the best performance he as ever seen them give.


----------



## randbguy (Apr 27, 2008)

I saw the Royal Scam Show, and it was all that! The Drummer was awsome, and was the glue that kept everything together and provided the framework for all the changes. The Deep Blue Ogran Band was fantastic as a warm up too.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I saw them In Detroit at Motor City Casino(September 2009) and I have to say that the show was Pnenominal! I paid 65.00 each for the tickets and well worth the money. Just curious why so much at Massey? The venues are about the same size. Seems like a "Big City Price" to me. I would consider the Balcony. I had tickets for "Yes" (original Lineup) a few years back and I had front row center. Great show, great visibility.


----------

